# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  ......

## ShadowOftheBest

Te dashurosh aq shume , e te mos te te duan aspak 
eshte te ndjehesh si nje pulebardhe e lodhur e e vetmuar qe kurre  nuk e gjen bregun e kerkuar....
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
te enderrimtaret shkon mendimi im ,
 gjithmone kur dita me mbyt
perhere kur realiteti me shtyp
sahere prakticiteti i tepruar i atyre qe kam prane me merr frymen
gjithmone atehere e gjej nje cope kohe per te shpresuar
naten kur drita ehenes me ndricon fytyren e fshehur mbas tymit te cigares..
...naten kur vetmia me merr frymen
nje drite ndizet tek une, eshte drita e shpreses . mendimi qe ne kete bote ne te njejten kohe ne te njejtin moment ...
te tjere si une shpresojne , qe nje dite do te hapin krahet do te fluturojne...
...
...po pastaj del dielli...e krahet e endrres jane prej dylli
megjithate .......nuk jam vetem.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## macia_blu

...
Dhimbja jote di te flase bukur, pa c'ka se eshte dhimbje.
Vecse ti nuk i perkushtohesh shume zerit te saj! (dua te them nuk e merr seriozisht kete punen e te shkruarit,nuk e di pse me vjen te  besoj se po te shkruash me shpesh , me gjate... do te ....
Megjitheate bej si te duash e si te mundesh. Gjithe,  sa lexova me pelqyen!

----------


## Agim Doçi

ShadowofThebest!
Urime, Saktë, me krahë dylli që ka endrra po ti afrohesh diellit ato shkrinë...
OK!
..................................................  ..

Gjithmonë jam symbyllur kur endrrat i kalaroj!
bile as të nesërmen nuk di që tua them!
Kur truri më hapërdahet unë s'di se nga të shkoj...
Po endrra prapa krahëve më leh pa da, si qen!...

Agimi

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

I forte jam tani
i qete jam tani ,
nuk dua t' ja di per njeri
milingona jeni nji per nji
....
Mos jam thjesht i frikesuar tani?
i trembur mos lendohem perseri
rreth meje ngrita nje mur te zi
 me pseudonimin..qetesi

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

Jeta eshte nje perbindesh qe ushqehet me sy njeriu
ja pse gjuetaret me te eger te saje jane te verber qe ne lindje

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

Nje dite isha ulur ne nje stol. Ish i gjelber si asgje rreth e rrotull tij.Gjithcka ish gri perreth, vetem perpara , perpara jo, perpara shtrihej deti , shtrihej deri atje ku mbaronte bota ime, deri atje ky syte e mi kishin guximin te shikonin deti i kalter ne siperfaqe , i erret , misterioz ne brendesi , ai mister aq terheqes per tu admiruar , aq frikendjelles per shumicen , nqs duhet te bejne me shume se sa ta admirojne . Deti ish i bukur ate dite , po ja qe ata si une se mbajne gjate shikimin ne ate drejtim ,e ne rastin me te pare  ashtu si vjedhurazi , gjejne menyren per te pare siper  atje ku dihet qe kufij nuk ka, e pra rrezet e diellit qe pasqyroheshin, therrmoheshin mbi siperfaqen e rrudhur te detit , ma dhane pretekstin e kerkuar.

Dielli ish i kuqerremte , dicka e pashprehur me habiti si perhere kur shikoj qiellin, vetem se kete here e pashprehura  ish edhe me e bukur , e pashprehura martohej, nje nur i kuq i kish rene ne fytyren kalteroshe, lumturia ne ate cast kish nj fytyre , edhe deti ish mahnitur  dhe e kish ngrire  mimiken e tij te rrudhosur

Ishte  pejsazhi i bukurise se humbur.

Ja pra , perse , ja perse ai dragua i vogelth me brireza e krahe jeshile , e kish thyer rregullin e ngurte , rregullin qe i ndalon krijesat e sendet te kercejne mbi kohen e tyre , e te kalojne mijvjecare per tu hedhur ne nje kohe tjeter.
 Por dasma ish aq e vecante e fytyra e lumturise ish aq e bukur saqe dragoi i njome me briret etij akoma te brishte e krahe qe mezi e mbanin ne qiell rrinte aty me kurrizin kthyer portes se kohes , e veshtronte i mahnitur , per te fiksuar ate cast
 Dragonjte s mund te perdorin aparat fotografik..

Papritur porta e kohes hapet e nga tymi i zi i saj  del nje kuceder frikendjellese.
 Kraharorin e ka muskuloz, dallget e kohes ka care me te.
Putrat i ka te fuqishme toka  ajrore nxihet nen to
Krahet, ehh, krahet jane te stermedhenj. Jane krahe e nje pellumbi te stermadh , ato jane shtrire deri ne fund e ja mbulojne papritur fytyren lumturise e cila nxihet pernjehere

Trembet edhe dragoi i vogelth, e kthehet nxitimthi mbrapa ,e ka kuptuar, Por therritja i vdes ne fytin e brishte  e smund te marre me fryme .
 Nje koke e perbindeshme kucedre , nje koke ne forme tigri sulet me shpejtesi ne drejtim te tij..
Nje ulurime  eperbindeshme e kohes se vjeter qe do te rijetoje me gjemon ne veshe, e une spektator i pafuqishem i kesaj shfaqjeje mostruozisht te lumtutmerrshme , humbas gjithcka e syte me nxihen..

I rihap i trullosur nuk e di se kur , shikoj rreth e rrotull se mos fytyra te habitura me shikojne nga siper poshte, por jo , jam i ulur ne te njejtin stol. i qete marr fryme e nenqesh. Thjesht parastresi i fillimvitit.Koken nger ngadale lart.........

Dy vajza kalojne prane oborrit te heshtur te nje universiteti akoma pa jete , ne nje ambient perjetesisht gri mbi nje stol jeshil qe stonon me dashje shikojne nje djale  qe i ngrire shikon qiellin 
Kurioze ngrene koken lart...

" ooohh , moj nena ime , Elsa e pe , cfare tmmerri, po ai eshte nje peshk i perbindshem moj? Sa i madh QE Eshte ! E ato krahe te stermedha ci ka ne kurriz?
      Sa gje e peshtire , Nje peshk prej reshe , qe fluturon ne qiell...
Kjo  nuk e ka vendin ketu.."

Mbi nje stol stonues rri dikush

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

Nje mendim i erret me mundon , dikur cdo nate ne forme  deshire,
me vone pak me pak ne forme konstatimi , kohet e fundit ne formen e nje paraenderre ne krahet e erresires.

Po sikur, kjo te ish veç nje enderr..

Naten me mbulesen e erret mbeshtjelle, i pambrojtur nga mburoja ditore e ritmit te marre nje dritez shprese  ndizet brenda meje, eshte nje dritez cinike qe qesh me vehten per rrezen qe leshon .Lehte , fare lehte peshperin, sikur ka frike se mos i degjon vete ato qe thote. Ajo peshperin me zerin e nje femije, te paperleshur me interesin, i pa goditur nga hipokrizia, akoma  jo i gjunjezuar nga "realiteti" , ajo thote:

"Po sikur , kjo te ish veç nje enderr?"

Dhe une qe e degjoj kete ze , kaq zhurmemadh ne lehtesine e tij , mundohem te fle , me veten qesh, duke qeshur  them " vertet e marre ".

Nuk eshte e qeshur e qete , me teper tingellon si zeri i vetebindjes .Atij perbindeshi sigurie  qe ngaqe  S' di te fluturoje , i ka mbushur mendjen vetes  qe te ecesh eshte sublime..

E megjithate

"Ehh..sikur te ish veç nje enderr"

Rri i shtrire ne minderin e vjeter te nenokes , rreth meje ajo arome aq e dashur -arome geshtenjash, kafeje , -arome   dashurie e prane meje kalojne njerez te njohur plot energji rinore, zerat e tyre te forte por te ngrohte mbushin papritur ambientin e qete plot me gjalleri

-"hehehe , pa ha , pa ha, cka ka me hanger bre, se vdiqa, hej hej vocerrak pa mos i rrin neper kame rinise , se ajo spyt, te merr para"-

Nje dore e forte me shpupurit floket , e une i qeshur e fus koken perseri atje ku kam edhe trupin ,poshte tavolines , e vazhdoj te lexoj tregimet  qe kam perpara, e megjithate nje mendim i madh per koken time te vocel me vertitete rreth e rrotull

"si do jem une kur te arrij me koke llampen e Kuzhines , do jem si daja? po daja sa i madh eshte ? edhe un do jem i madh e i forte si daja e plot gaz"

"Hahahah...hajt nenoke hajt, se skemi kohe , ku asht persheshi me çaj , shpejt e shpej diçka te ngrohte per barkun e t clodhna pak  se masnejj ..heheh ku i dihet rinise...."

Dikur  ish vec nje mendim , tashti  rri ulur e shoh vehten ne pasqyre , rrezik llampen e asaj dhome do e arrija edhe une me koke tashti, por dicka ,.. dicka nga ajo rini e atehershme , pa makina , pa pub-e,  pa ashish e pa televizor gjithe diten,
Dicka nga ajo rini e "mjere" me mungon


......Drita ne sy

"Po sikur te..."

Jo nuk eshte , nuk do te zgjohem nga gjumi me kurre me ate lumturi ne sy, me deshiren per te pare  cdo dite te re, e nuk ka mundesi qe te hap syte e gjithcka te ket qene vec nje enderr e keqe 12 vjecare, 6 vjecare, nuk do te mund ti hap syte e te jem perseri ai femije qe u jepte buken milingonave , qe kur vinte dita per tu lare , papritur kish "shume pune " me ata te lagjes tjeter 
Kjo mund te jete nje enderr 
Por  do te jete endrra qe do jetoj per pjesen qe me ka ngelur per te  jetu

e gjithmone perdite  do duhet te perplasem me pseudozgjuarsi te tipit

"Njeriu meriton te arrije ato qe do , kur nuk i hyjne me ne pune"


Sa bote e trishtuar per bijet e shqipes
 puplat e veta i shkulen se donin ato te Palloit..

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

Thjesht e verteta 

Une them blu , ti thua blu . 
Por nuk di , e si mundem , se  c'eshte blu  per ty .

Nuk di , e si mundem , te them se c'eshte e vertete per ty 
Ti gjithe rrahin kraharorin , ne menyre te padukshme 
kur per karakterin thuren levdata.
Asnje s' ndjehet pjestar faji 
kur thuren akuza te papercaktuara

E nese ti nje dite gjen guxim , ketyre akuzave 
tu vesh emra
Shpejt do te jesh ti qe e sheh sallen nga ana tjeter
Nga ana e te akuzuarve 

Se asnje , une kuptova , nuk e do prej teje te verteten .
Je shume hundeperpjete , nese je perfetkt
e flet per te 
Je shume i palare  nese je njeri ...
e flet per te .Sidomos kur kjo e vertete , nuk eshte levdata .

E shpejt kuptova , por shpejt s'do te thote pa dhimbje , qe vec ne libra e verteta eshte statusi ideal . 
Ne jeten e "vertete" , shume me i dashur je , po te jeshe nje i afte ...genjeshtar ...

..pra poshte e verteta . Dhe ejani t'ju thur vargje per virtytet tuaja te paqena .

E kjo mund te kish qene edhe nje poeme . Por u lodha . 

The truth ..e verteta 
..perfundoi e "abuzuar " , ne nje cep rruge te erret .

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

date /muaj/ vit

..gjeja me e tmerrshme nuk eshte te flesh me sy hapur . Eshte ta besh kete , e te mendosh se je zgjuar .
...ose se je i zgjuar .

qetesia mbas stuhise eshte dicka normale. Sidomos kur gjendesh brenda nje arke te drunjte . Sido qe te jete e zbukuruar , mbetet vec nje arke e drunjte .

Ka disa qe e zevendesojne ate me mure , e vazhdojne te flene me sy hapur . 
nese do te zgjosh njerez te tille pregatitu per shume mohime , pergenjeshtrime hipokrite , e ndoshta dhimbje .

Ketu arrijme tek ata qe jane akoma me keq se te pergjumurit . Pseudo shpetimtaret , ata qe  duan te zgjojne te tjeret , thjesht spese mohojne qe ata vete jane ne gjume ..

..ose ata qe mendojne qe jane zgjuar
..ose te zgjuar..

Po ti c'po ben . Po flet qe te te degjojne te tjeret ? Sepse ke frike te degjosh vehten?
..shkrimtar 

-->insert smirk , grin , smile  here , and probably other stuff too <--

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

fluturo tutje 

Ndriço tutje ..

Zbehu tutje ..

Qaj mbi ndjenja te thyera 

Tutje ..

Une ketu nuk jam me 

Duar te ndyra do trokasin

Ne porten e kafazit 

Duke menduar qe jam ne pritje

Por jo 

Une tashme 

Jam 

...Tutje

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

Nese ke qene ketu me pare 
kthehu prape .

dritat do kene tjeter ngjyre 

Gjethet nuk jane me te kalbura 

Asnje nuk lahet dot ne te njejtin lume 

Dy here 

Nese ke qene ketu me pare 
kthehu prape 

Gjaku duhet te rrjedhe ne rremba 

oksigjen kerkon mushkeria 

Per trurin 

Aty ku me pare ka qene vec zhgjenderr

Mund te jete duke dremitur 

Qetesia

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

Ne kundershtim me te bukurat fjale , 
sinqeriteti ndihet i vetmuar . 
Shikon perreth , nje lot rrjedh mbi faqen e zbehte , 
krijon myk  nen gushe .
Ka akome diell ne kete bote ,
Nese po ka shekuj qe s'e kam pare .

Se jam i mbyllur ne kafaz . E zemra rreh gjithnje e me ngadale .
Ekzistenca e kote eshte e tejkaluar 
Ehhhh
Sinqeriteti 
thjesht nje fjale e vetmuar

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

i saw a tear fall slowly on the ground , and dig a hole . It came out on the other side of the world 
But it was unpure by now 
It was filled with truth's and experience 
but it was unpure now 
And it sat down 
A tear drop sat down

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

Fund tetori, fund nentori.
Njeriu dikur nuk ka patur shume mundesi te shikonte mbrapa , pervecse me syte e mendjes.

Fund nentori , ketu gjethet nuk bien ngadale.
I merr era e forte tutje , ose me mire  eshte era e forte e ketij qyteti qe i shqyen nga deget tamam ne kohen e duhur.

_..."Sikur te kish dicka te tille edhe per njerezine"_  Mendoj . Ngre lart jaken e palltos , ul koken edhe shtyhem perpara me sa kam fuqi .
Te pret si thike , e ftohte si nje puthje pa shpirt ; nuk i thone shaka njeqind e ca kilometra ne ore.

Per fat te keq nuk mjafton per te shqyer e per te hedhur gjithcka tutje. Qenka i forte njeriu, e akoma me te forta zakonet e ndyra rrenjosur thelle ne stomak.
_"Nuk mendoj se ka ere te forte sa duhet  per ti nxjerre ato qe aty"_ mendoj ndersa  zvarritem perpara neper rruget e qytetit ,  duke u mbajtur fort neper zinxhiret e vendosur anes trotuarit .

Po , qytet i cuditshem ky. Ka zinxhire anes rruges , qe plakat e fishkura  mos ti marre era e forte e ti fluturoje tutje.

"Eshte per tu habitur , se si cdo gje e vjeter ngjitet kaq fort mbas jetes" Them une me vete ndersa mundohem te ndez nje cigare.

_"Andiamo Ragazze"_ Degjoj  nje ze te dobet mbas vetes . Kthej koken 
...
E shoh "Raggazze"t -  70 vjec e siper , te kapura mbas zinxhireve . Ecin perpara me nje shprehje te lumtur ne fytyre, te lumtur gati ne budallepsje.Me siguri do te mblidhen ne ndonje dhome  "Ragazze't" 

Do te luajne "Bridge", do te pine &#231;aj  e do te kakarisen duke kujtuar kohet e vjetera , dashurine ne arat me grure...

Di&#231;' me sembon ne stomak.Mbeshtes doren aty , ne fillim lehte e pastaj gjithnje e me fort , sikur te dua te shqyej dicka te vjeter  qe ka zene vend aty e nuk po ka ere  qe ta hedhe tutje ..

...Fund tetori, fund nentori.
Njeriu dikur nuk ka patur shume mundesi te shikonte mbrapa , pervecse me syte e mendjes....

Ndersa sot , sot kudo qe hedh syte  nuk mund tu shmangem koheve te vjetra....
Me jane ngjitur nga mbarapa si fantazma , me tregojne me gisht e qeshin.
Tallen me mua 

Se ne fund te fundit jam bere vete si ata qe shaja....

_"Andiamo ragazze...."_

Nuk e di se cfare do jepja tani per nje &#231;akmak qe nuk shuhet nga era.Duhet medoemos te pi nje cigare...

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

"..E dritat e zbehta qe binin mbi pika e kthyen ate vend ne nje lume te argjendte"


Shume kohe 

Larg jane ditet

Nuk "njoh" me njeri ne kete vend, por cudi, ata me njohin mua.E dine kur jam i qete, dine kur eshte me mire te me rrine larg, dine kur munden te vijne 

e te me rrahin shpatullat sikur vertet te jem dicka per ta , jo thjesht nje fytyre me shume, por ajo qe me habit me shume eshte qe  dine sekrete te cilat edhe une po mundohem ti harroj.


"babi , pse eshte qielli blu ?"

"..Eshte sekret Ba , do ta them por premto qe do te mbetet vetem per ne te dy"

Larg jane ditet 

Por ate "sekret" akoma dhe sot e dime vec une dhe ai.

Keshtu mendoja se ishte bota, dikur.

Dy njerez , sekretet e tyre  dhe bota  larg , tutje.

Sot  e vetmja gje qe mundem eshte ti bej vetes pyetjen pse. Pse duhet njerezit ti shpalosin sekretet e tyre si flamur ne ere.

Pse duhet era te valevise ne te kater anet dicka qe me takon vetem mua ,vetem ty.

Pse duhet ti humbesh vleren dickaje qe dikur te ka dritherue zemren, duke u tallur me te. Nuk e kuptojne njerezia , qe kur tallen me dicka per te cilen dikur ishin "gati te linin edhe jeten"
ne fund te fundit tallen me veten ?

Pse duhet, ti , te lendosh dike ,dikur shume te shtrenjte, vetem per inerci ..

Shiu e ka mbuluar kete qytet por asgje nuk duket si rreze e argjendte.

Dy njerez mund ti ndajne mijera kilometra , e prape te jene , me zemer, fare afer.

Dy njerez mund te jetojne ne te njejtin qytet, e mos te shihen kurre me.

Nje njeri mund te te lendoje e te te vrase edhe me teper se plumbi

Me cdo gabim qe bejme sa here shihemi, shume largohemi une e ti . Por tashme nuk je me pesembedhjete , nuk ke nevoje per mend.
E ke pare dimrin po aq here sa edhe une ,nuk mund te te them se c eshte mire apo gabim.
I ke idete e tua per.... , nuk kam te drejte te ta ruaj une .

Kjo histori nuk ka fund te embel.E te mendosh qe do kishin mjaftuar vetem dy fjale te thjeshta, e une do te kisha vene poshte gjithcka

se disa nga ne nuk duan tja dine per boten e sec thote ajo. Trishtohen ama , kur eshte gjysma tjeter qe i shet asaj material

Nuk kuptoj kenaqesine qe ka njeriu kur sheh te vuaje nje pjese te tij

----------


## bluemoon

Te te them ... e bukur... do ta banalizoja kete shkrimin tend... te te thoja prekes... gjithashtu...

E vetmja gje e mire, vertet e mire (dhe pse ndoshta pa vlere) qe mund te te them eshte se une e ndjeva...

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

...

Mendime qe kurre me nuk do te thuhen sy me sy

...ne fund te fundit thjesht nje deshtim

Naten e mire

----------


## bluemoon

Deshtim? hmmm... duke rrezikuar te dukem arrogante, te them se kristalizimi i mendimit ne forme te shkruar, te shpie drejt ndergjegjesimit e veprimit te drejtperdrejte... 

Nuk dhemb vetem ti, e di? Bota eshte e ngarkuar me dhembje te vjetra e jemi ne shkaktaret... ne menyre te ndersjelle... te dhembjeve te njeri - tjetrit. Po gjithsesi, dhembjet tona na paralizojne, vecanerisht kur na gjejne te papergatitur e mberrijne si heshta nga fole brenda nesh...

Deshtim? hmmm!!! Me shkrimin tend je larguar nje hap nga akulli i shpirtit! Ky eshte sukses!

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

Kur shiu ne sahara te jete me produktiv sesa thatesira per nje kohe te gjate 

Kur nje politikan i vetem te ndryshoje boten me teper 
sesa copa ndjenjash te hedhura tutje  ndryshojne nje makine llogaritese

Kur dikush te kujtoje se ka hedhur tutje dike po aq lehte sa'c shkul nje dhemballe, e mbas shume kohe me ne fund 
te pranoje qe nofullen e ka po aq te fryre sa me pare.

Kur dikush qe kujton se njerezit jane aq te thjeshte per tu ndare ne Tipa
Te tentoje ti fuse neper sirtare 
E te kete akoma vend per çorapet.

Kur njerezit te jene ne turma 
e prape mos te ndihen me te vetmuar se sa nje eremit i parruar ne nje zgaver mali

Kur disa te pranojne qe cinizmi i tepruar  eshte arma me e forte e nje njeriu te dobet 

Kur dikush te me mbushe mendjen qe cigarja mi mbush me shume mushkerite me bloze sesa biseda me njerez hipokrite.

Kur edukata mos te ngaterrohet me dobesi  e qetesia me frike.

Kur disa te pranojne qe nje njeri, per shume kohe , mund te kete me shume vlere se sa njerez te afruar ne situata te ndryshme
me fytyra te ndryshme 
per te permbushur kenaqesi te ndryshme 


Atehere do te tentoj te eci mbi Uje 
E do te deshtoj
....Per here te pare !

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

*The fourth world war, it will be fought with sticks and stones...*

Burning sun 

Hot air rises above the golden desert sand. It is the only mirage of richness, for if you cautiously look around, the next best thing you’ll see it is the destructions face. Everywhere you attempt to rest your eyes there is only one thing shining, besides the golden sand, the emblem of war.

The whole world is covered in ruins, scattered signs of a former, way too cocky for its own good, civilization. A civilization which died with wide opened mouth, from the sudden terror, and crazed eyes looking disturbed at the never ending sky.

The Earth was a victim of the nuclear rage, what is left is just the symbol of overvaluation. 
The survivors fight for food and water, instant pleasures and small richness. 

Those are the left ideals. Humanity has lost its former pride, and runs around like a rabid dog, full of fleas and wound signs, chasing its own tail.

A huge Tower, former symbol of a whole country, lies helpless on the ground. The once symbol of might and art, is now a mere lizard cave and improvised crematory for helpless victims, fallen under the attacks of people without any sign of morals...

A slow voice starts swimming through the sand –corn filled air:

_Voice:_Is the silence a chance to say all we have to say? Hiding here, inside ourselves, we live our lives afraid.

Slow paced, suffering voice patiently followed by a discorded violin cry.

_Voice:_ This is the place, where everything begins and ends again, no dreams for you to chase, no pride left behind.
Your world and hopes you wasted, did keep you very well. What is now the secret, which will save you from yourself...?

A violin which cries and cries furiously, increasing more and more its intensity …

**Heartbeat**

Footsteps on the desert sand 

**Heartbeat**

The burning wind carries some torn cloth pieces away

**Heartbeat**

The sudden, fake silence is immediately slit by a desperate scream. A half naked woman comes out from behind the huge, fallen tower, and runs, with crazed eyes, and trembling feet through the abandoned place 

A man, walking through the desert with his body covered from an old, torn, brown mantel. The face covered from a big, grey beard and two, blue, emotionless eyes which stare at the lifeless ground.
The woman waves her arms, she runs 
…Followed by a number of men, with sadistic smiles painted in their faces.

**Heartbeat**

The violin restarts its hopeful cry again.
A half naked woman is running through the desert .She looks horrified around , with two tear filled eyes , desperately seeking something to grab , something to hang on to . 

**Heartbeat**

A ray of hope can be seen shining through two sad eyes, they stare at someone standing in front of them .Falling on the ground, breathing heavily, she begs for help.
A violin which cries and cries 
A slow paced voice which restarts it hopeful song again.

_Voice:_ Who will save you, crazed mind? Who will help your lost pride .Can’t you just see what you’ve become? A stray dog above a dirty bone. Who will help your lost pride...?

A bearded man stares ate the woman at his feet with two lifeless eyes.

_“How much can you pay…!”_

The violin breaks up its cry; the signing voice is strangled from the unexpected surprise 

*2035 
People have lost what they have been building 
No heroes in here.*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Call me a Seagull trying to fly 
where only Eagles dare
A Syberian tiger dreaming
of the desert air

Call me a White Wolf 
struggling to hide in the Darkness
Ever animal 
Never a Beast!_

----------

